# Mexican Red Knee - Not moving?



## APD (May 3, 2010)

Now this may be a ridiculous query.. Because I know they are pretty still animals who find a spot and sit there.. But it's been 2 days and my spider hasn't moved a leg! Literally! There's a cricket that's been in there for a few days, too - I take it she's not hungry!!! Only had her a week, so still learning.... Should she be more active if she's happy? Or is her stillness a good sign? She is on top of her hide with a few legs touching the glass (video on the way showing this, and also demonstrating lack of interest in locust!!!)..


----------



## dodgy (Sep 15, 2009)

if i was you m8 i'd take cricket out cos they can eat your t's face off while it sleeps...:gasp:
also id give it a gentle poke on its back legs, if it moves its ok, if it doesnt its dead...:whistling2:


----------



## Smurfinator (Aug 13, 2009)

dodgy said:


> if i was you m8 i'd take cricket out cos *they can eat your t's face off while it sleeps...*:gasp:
> also id give it a gentle poke on its back legs, if it moves its ok, if it doesnt its dead...:whistling2:


Seriously?


----------



## dodgy (Sep 15, 2009)

yeah seriously... iv lost 2 so far to crickets :censor:d things.
iv gone on to dubia roaches now, much safer..


----------



## APD (May 3, 2010)

Firstly, I'm an idiot - it's a locust! haha. I assume the same applies?!?!?!?!


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

APD said:


> Firstly, I'm an idiot - it's a locust! haha. I assume the same applies?!?!?!?!


 Yes!!!!!!! :lol2:


----------



## dodgy (Sep 15, 2009)

yeah i think so, iv not used locust so i have no 1st hand knowledge about em.


----------



## GoliathGabby (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm sure she's fine mate probably just settling in I'd say remove any uneaten food make sure she's got fresh water and leave her be for a couple more days


----------



## splimmy (Feb 13, 2009)

dodgy said:


> yeah seriously... iv lost 2 so far to crickets :censor:d things.
> iv gone on to dubia roaches now, much safer..


 
Exact reason I now only use Dubias lol. Be careful not to disturb your spid too much mate incase iys coming up for a molt. If it was dead it will have its legs curled up underneath. Hope its ok


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

They don't do anything really, just sit there and look pretty :flrt:

Take the locust out. Try feeding again next week, I like to feed mine in the evening.


----------



## APD (May 3, 2010)

Great thanks all - excellent advice from you lot all week! She's def not dead, but I was told she "may have spiderlings on the way" at the shop. I didn't see this as a problem then, and the businessman inside me now, says cash in!! Haha - that was a joke...

The locust has been in there so long I am becoming very fond of it. haha. I'll stick it with the rest of them, all of which I am equally attached to........... ;-)


----------



## APD (May 3, 2010)

Is this normal?

Balls on Vimeo


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

that's why I always remove uneaten food. Locusts have quite sharp spines on their rear legs too. If your spider isn't hungry, the locust will just make a nuisance of itself.


----------



## APD (May 3, 2010)

Yes the locust is no longer there  That's the position I mentioned she's been in for a few days by the way..


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

APD said:


> Yes the locust is no longer there  That's the position I mentioned she's been in for a few days by the way..


it's a smithi thing :2thumb: mine does exactly the same - kind of half propped up on the side of the tank, and just stays there for days. In the year I've had her she's eaten about 6 crickets, not moulted and rarely stirred from her favourite spot on top opf her flower pot.


----------



## APD (May 3, 2010)

That is very comforting!! Thanks!


----------

